# PPG Lake in Barberton



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Since we are on the topic of Barberton lakes, A gentleman told me years ago when I spent time in Barberton on a job assignment that PPG had a nice lake back in the day. All he remembered was something about kids and breaking a Dam.....
Where is it and can you fish it ??


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Far as I know, it is ABSOLUTELY no fishing. I could be wrong though. I know one side is posted all along the fence. 

Huntinbull


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

It is no fishing.....back then you could fish it, no one would say anything, now, they will ticket you.


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

I believe its called comlumbiana lake and there is no fishing.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

It's called lake dorthy, it runs into wolf creek. Either that or Hudson run is what your talkin about.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There are two PPG lakes. The one you are speaking of is Lake Dorothy. Two years or so ago some kids broke into the dam house where the controls are to release water and opened the valves and left them open.
They have been pretty strict on people back there since and the businesses that are on the main steet where people park to walk back to the lake monitor cars in their parking lot and call the police.
I personally got a criminal trespass charge back there in Sept. 2004 for fishing back there after 30 years of heavily fishing that lake (sometimes w/ Norton police).
Actually there is one big lake divided by the railroad tracks plus the pond below the dam.
The lake before a previous dam fiasco caused by PPG themselves(opened the dam and couldn't close it losing a majority of the big fish in the process) was thee best largemouth lake in northeast and probably all of Ohio. It also had big channel cats and a nice bluegill, crappie and perch populations. The perch have been restocked and the channels and bass have made a comeback too.
Lake Dorothy flows into Wolf Creek which flows into Columbia Lake which is on Hudson Run Rd. That lake is heavily contaminanted by hexachlorobenzene and has a fence all around it except on the plant property. It is very shallow on the dam end and was used as a cooling lake for the process water back in the day when the plant was hopping.
It has some nice big carp and channels in it and I've seen a few nice bass come out of it as well. I only fish it for the carp.
I grew up on these lakes and still fish them regularly. If you don't know the land around the lakes or where to park...don't go there unless you have an extra $125 to give to Norton magistrate court.
I've offered the CCA (Columbia Conservation Association) $300 a year for permission to fish Lake Dorothy and they say no dice. They also no longer allow Barberton police and firemen to fish the lakes either.


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Lake Dorthy, so many memories so little time. Lewzer is correct what a fantastic lake. Didn't they drain the part of the lake where the spillway is or was about 10years ago? The part directly behind Miliches Chicken.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

You can still fish Dorthy you just need someone that worked
for PPG to get you in (theres plenty in Barberton) You have to
pay a small fee to fish though.Theres a lot of big cats but the
carp run rather small.I don't know much about the quality of 
other species in the lake.

Columbiana and Lime Lake are two seperate lakes?Lime Lake
is the first one you see on your right coming west on Hudson
Run from Snyder/Van Buren (sp)?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Lake Dorothy was my favorite place to sneak into and fish during my youth. We caught a ton of large crappies, big gills, an occasional largemouth and we sometimes lucked out and got into the trout they used to stock. We used to fish from the railroad track side at the southwest end of the lake near "the culvert". The culvert was the one hotspot that consistently produced for us shorebound kids.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The Lime Lakes are not actually lakes. They are settling basins where they used to pump the waste slurry from the soda ash production. There are about 5 of them and the ones that are not reclaimed look like the surface of the moon.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok, so I do a little satelite viewing and I notice there are ALOT of waterways going north east south and west from hudson run.
What are all these lakes, dang, I never knew Barberton had all these holes.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Lewzer-Thanks for the info.I never knew that about Lime.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

My girlfriend's aunt works at PPG and has permission to fish Lake Dorthy, we'll be fishing there tonight. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sooooooooooo jealous. I know one guy that works there and a few retirees but they don't fish.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Lewzer,

Are they ever going to open the 'Lime Lakes Recreation Land' to the public? What is it anyway? The reason I ask is because on the entrance sign they show a fish symbol with a line and hook above it as though fishing is already possible? Oh, have you hit Nimi much this year? I know last year we were going to try and hook up and go fishing there together but.....work as usual....maybe this year though . . . seeing as we both live in Barberton.

Sluggo


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I assume you mean the reclaimed lime lake on Van Buren (Lime Lake #4 I think). PPG opens the reclaimed area one day a year. The ponds they created are kept full by a rubber liner. 
I'm do not know where this sign is you are talking about.
Nimi sounds good. Send me a PM and maybe we could go this weekend.

You guys got me thinking and I looked up these links on yahoo. Interesting reading
http://corporateportal.ppg.com/NR/rdonlyres/330123C5-E72D-425A-93DB-BAE071E6F140/0/2006SummerLHR.pdf

http://corporateportal.ppg.com/NA/C...ty/Land_Management_Conservation_Barberton.htm

http://corporateportal.ppg.com/NR/r...BBA8-26EAC49272D7/0/ReturningLandtoNature.pdf

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/documents/tuscppg.pdf

http://www.redorbit.com/news/scienc..._keep_underground/index.html?source=r_science

http://www.akrongardenclub.org/awards.asp


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/news/15529199.htm


----------

